# Ägypten Safaga Bootsangeln Tipps?



## Frankenstone (31. August 2022)

Hallo, zum Thema Safaga finde ich hier mit der Sufu zwar was, aber nichts was meine Frage so wirklich beantwortet oder aktuell ist.
Eigentlich wollte ich mich an Krallblei dran hängen, aber das wurde nix. Ursprünglich ausgesuchtes Hotel wimmelt ab 10:00 von trunkenen Osteuropäern.
Also gehts nach Safaga (ca. 22 KM) in ein Hotel wo wohl eine ganz andere Atmosphäre herrscht.
Wir sind halt ne kleine Gruppe, also buche ich dort wo die alle hin gehen.

Mich interessieren Bootsausflüge, bin schon glücklich bei ganz einfachem Grundangeln für kleines Geld. Denn Geld ist Mangelware.
Rein theorethisch wird das auch im Hotel organisiert. Aber man erfährt keinen Preis, man weiss nicht wie viele mit fahren würden...
(Bin der einzige Angler in der Gruppe, die anderen schnorcheln und tauchen.)
Das Angebot im Hotel direkt ist mir noch nicht mal klar ob und was die überhaupt Angelzeug an Bord haben, müssten sich mehrere Leute teilen.
Keine Preisangabe bisher. Gibt aber ein Privatboot. Standort vermutlich Safaga, sicher nicht am Hausriff... Das würde man auf den Hotelbildern sonst sehen.)

Deswegen dachte ich am Hafen umhören und vorab hier mal fragen könnte vielleicht mehr bringen.

Hat jemand da Tipps oder Erfahrungen? Direkt ab Safaga Hafen gibts ettliche Anbieter im I-Net.
Aber ich sehe quasi so gut wie nie realistische Preise ohne die alle anzuschreiben.
Ich wäre sehr dankbar dafür und schätze halt mal das ich im Hafen was günstigeres finde.

Hotel hat noch ein intaktes, traumhaftes Riff , größere Bucht und eine begeisterte deutsche FB-Gruppe. Bzw. mehrere sogar.
Wenn sich also noch ein Angler dran hängen will, gerne PN.


----------



## mastercraft (8. September 2022)

Hi Frankenstein 

ich bin schon seit Jahren in Soma bay und hab da schon so meine Kontakte in Hurghada .
das große Schiff bekomme ich so gegen 350—450 € am Tag , hängt immer vom Treibstoffleitung ab .
den centerconsoler ist etwas teurer aber der Captain kennt sich richtig gut aus , vor allem wenn’s auf GT‘s oder YellowFontanas gehen soll.
wann bist du unten ?
ich war mit krallblei mal in marsa alam , war recht lustig  

wenn du tips benötigst schreib mich an 
lG Oli


----------



## mastercraft (11. September 2022)

mastercraft schrieb:


> Hi Frankenstein
> 
> ich bin schon seit Jahren in Soma bay und hab da schon so meine Kontakte in Hurghada .
> das große Schiff bekomme ich so gegen 350—450 € am Tag , hängt immer vom Treibstoffpreisen ab .
> ...


----------



## Frankenstone (13. September 2022)

Aah, vielen Dank für die Info!
Habs eben erst gelesen und dachte schon mir antwortet gar niemand mehr hier.

Deswegen sorry für meine verspätete Reaktion (Ab und zu ist man ja bissl an der frischen Luft und so.)
Bin so um 12. 11. bis 22.11 in Ägypten wenn ich An- und Abreise mal abziehe.

Weil Sportgepäch inzwischen ziemlich teuer ist, hab ich mir mal ne 2,2mtr. 4-teilige Reiserute mit WG 250-600 Gr. für kleines Geld geleistet.
Mal gucken ob das auch die olle Rolle so aushält... Auf jeden Fall hab ich theorethisch mal zumindest ne eigene Bootsrute dabei.
Bin zwar totaler Noob, aber man kann nie wissen und doppelt hält besser.  

Es gibt ein wenig Kontakte und ne FB Hotelgruppe. Abseits von der Hotelbucht geht wohl auch Fliegenfischen recht erfolgreich.
Ob da vom Ufer aus angeln überhaupt erlaubt ist kann ich erst vor Ort wohl wirklich klären.
Fliegenzeugs hab ich zwar nicht, aber man kann z. B. mit Spirus wohl improvisieren.
Und es ist definitiv nicht mein Plan ein Riff zu beschädigen soweit ich das mit meinem Erbsenhirn irgendwie vorplanen kann.
(Also keine Grundbleie vom Ufer aus, usw.)


----------



## Patapat (14. September 2022)

Frankenstone schrieb:


> Deswegen sorry für meine verspätete Reaktion (Ab und zu ist man ja bissl an der frischen Luft und so.)
> Bin so um 12. 11. bis 22.11 in Ägypten wenn ich An- und Abreise mal abziehe.


Ich bin im selben Zeitraum in Soma Bay! Vielleicht können wir ja zusammen los? Ich hab mit Krallenblei auch schon Kontakt aufgenommen.


----------



## nostradamus (15. September 2022)

der gute Krallenblei 
Der hat hier schon einen Angelboom in Ägpten ausgelöst... . 

Auf das jeder seinen Fisch fängt


----------



## Frankenstone (28. Oktober 2022)

Langsam wird die Reise Mitte November akut. Auswahl an Booten gibt es mehr als wir buchen können. (Man will ja auch am Strand abhängen, bzw. ist auch nicht Krösus.)

Ich hab nur nen kleinen Geldbeutel, wirklich nur nen kleinen. Kann mir jemand 1-2 geeignete *Schleppköder *empfehlen für vielleicht 50€?
- vermutlich gehts eher ab Hurghada raus mit der Waly. Also schätze zumindest einen Tag Waly.
-vielleicht auch mit der Hot Tuna (an anderen Booten mangelt es eigentlich nicht. Eher die Qual der Wahl.)
- ich bin auch im Süsswasser reiner Naturköderangler, hab von Kukös fürs Meer also absolut null Plan!

-ich hab einen einzigen so nen recht teuren Meereswobbler. Schaut aber eher nach Popper aus. Weiss nicht ob der zu schleppen taugt.
  oben steht Hammer drauf. Ca. 16 cm. Wurde mir damals 2005 im lokalen Angelladen für Sri Lanka empfohlen.
  Jedoch nicht zum schleppen sondern zum werfen vom Ufer...! (Flussmündung und so.)

---> wie kann ich ca. 50 Taler möglichst zielführend anlegen in Schleppwobbler für Ägypten ( Mitte November. Kleine Thuns, kleine GTs, Barras oder sowas.
      Mahi wäre natürlich auch super... usw.
---> Gerät 200 -600gr. Rute, 220cm. Rollen 0,33 mm geflochtene, (bzw. hab auch noch 2 Rollen mit 0,22 mm geflochterner dabei.)

---> eigentlich haben die Boote Gerät dabei, aber man will ja auch was mit seiner eigenen Angel irgendwie fangen.
       Bzw. ich will meine eigene Angel unbedingt mit laufen lassen. Sonst wird das Erlebnis nicht komplett.

--> können mir die eingefleischten Ägyptenangler bitte Tipps geben? Das wäre sehr nett. Vorab schon mal Danke


----------



## Krallblei (2. November 2022)

Wenn du nur schleppen möchtest. Kauf dir 2 Rapala Magnum. Dürfen bei der Rute auch gerne etwas grösser sein. 

Boot hätte ich dir auch!

Kollege war erst gestern mit dem Boot draussen und fährt Freitag wieder weil er sich wohlgefühlt hat. Gruss


----------



## Frankenstone (6. November 2022)

Und jetzt wird es richtig lustig. 
Habe angefangen mit den Taxifahrern über Übersetzungsprogramm zu schwätzen. Möge uns niemand abzocken...  
Die Jungs da texten mich gerade alle total voll... Da ich zum guten Glück multireligiös bin glaube ich ds das gut gehen wird...

Also für Tipps zu seriösen Taxifahrern Safaga <--> Hurghada wäre ich auch dankbar.
Bin da in so einer Facebookgruppe für Taxis, aber nicht unbedingt ein Fachmensch für orientalische Taxis.
(Naja, ganz auf die Ocken gefallen bin ich auch nicht, hab das schon auf Sri Lanka, Donaudelta usw. hinter mir. Nur halt nicht mit diesen Übersetzungsprogrammen. :-(

Rapalla Magnum gabs nur noch in Medium size bei Askari. Eigentlich müssten wir aber genug Zeugs haben um uns zu ergänzen.
Fahre wohl mit Pattirck. Boot Waly, vielleicht auch mal Hot Tuna.
Coral Princess hab ich auch gesehen.
Für weitergehende Tipps, auch per PN bin ich dankbar. Counter zur Reise läuft...


----------



## Frankenstone (6. November 2022)

33,1667 € = 800 EGP nach einigem Hin und Her ...,
aber ohne feilschen. (Feilschen hasse ich wie die Pest, ist doch jede Arbeit ist meisstens ihres Lohnes wert...)
Das muss man halt vorher klären. Das Angebot scheint mir mal auf den 1. Blick ganz OK.  Oder doch zu noch teuer???

Mein Hotel ist ja etwas weiter südlich 22 KM von Safaga. Dieses Taxiunternehmen hatte jedoch auch oft genug Details nachgefragt um nicht nur einfach ins blaue zu schiessen.
Zur Sicherheit hole ich vermutlich natürlich noch paar Angebote ein.
Und bin natürlich weiterhin für Tips zu seiösen Taxifahrern dankbar...


----------



## Krallblei (6. November 2022)

800Le für ein Taxi nach Hurghada ist fair. Das sind 40min Fahrt


----------



## vonda1909 (6. November 2022)

Kommt mir aber doch zuviel  vor das sind 33Euro.


----------



## Patapat (6. November 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Kommt mir aber doch zuviel  vor das sind 33Euro.


Ne das passt. Von Soma Bay (wo wir sind) sind es um die 25€ und 45min Fahrt bis zum Flughafen.


----------



## nostradamus (7. November 2022)

Hi,
jeder sollte das Taxi aussuchen was er will 



Mal im Ernst, man sollte in so Ländern nicht an der falschen stelle sparen! Ich gebe lieber mehr aus und komme gesund an! Jeder der mal in Ägypten war, kennt die Straßen etc...


----------



## mastercraft (20. November 2022)

Mal ein kleiner Report vom letzten Ägypten Ausflug

ich war nur 2x mit dem Boot Fischen , das erste mal alleine und dann 2 Tage später mit Freunden und Kinder 

das erste Boot welches ich buchte kostest 290.-€ den ganzen Tag incl essen und Getränke , der Transport war dann noch extra kostete aber auch nur 40.-€
leider war im Hafen irgendein Problem und wir legten erst um 9:30 ab , wir fingen an mit trolling und hatten leider bis zu Mittag nichts keinen Biss , einfach Flaute .
damit war mir eigentlich klar das da nix mehr geht aber dann biss endlich ein dogtooth Tuna und dann ging’s los .
kurz darauf biss ein guter Barracuda.
ne halbe Stunde später kam ich nen tune fenzy welchen ich in Ägypten noch nie gesehen habe , dauerte ca ne halbe Stunde und so viele tunfische auf einmal , irre.
Ich hatte leider einen zu Größen köder montiert und die Tina haben diesen leider nicht genommen , ne stunde nach den Tuna biss noch ne King Makrele . 

2 Tage später machten wir eigentlich nen badeausflug bei dem ich 2 Ruten mit aufs Boot nahm .für diese Boot welches eigentlich fürs tauchen benutzt wurde zahlten wir für den ganzen Tag mit essen und Getränke 390.-€.
gegen die Mittagszeit sahen wir wieder Tuna fenzys die ewig dauerten.
und dann biss endlich einer meiner Lieblings Fische , ein Mahi Mahi .
danch sollte dann nichts mehr beißen und wir fuhren so gegen 15:00uhr in den Hafen .

einen Tag vor dem Heimflug charterte ich dann noch ein kleines Boot und fuhr für 2 Std raus , da fing ich dann noch 2 travelly und nen bonito.

also Ägypten ist wirklich top


----------



## Mdeer (22. November 2022)

wir sind 2019 von Flughafen Hurghada zum Hotel gefahren, waren glaub ich 22? km oder sowas. Mit UBER. 6€ für 2 Personen.


----------



## Frankenstone (23. November 2022)

Mit solchen Bildern kann ich leider nicht aufwarten, aber ich spiele ja auch bestenfalls nur in der Einsteigerliga. Macht trotzdem viel Spass...!

Bin gerade wieder zurück. Leider ist während des Urlaubs Kontakt zu Pattrick abgebrochen. Auch der Käptn hatte keinen Kontakt mehr zu ihm.
Weiss der Geier, Handy ins Wasser geflogen oder so was?
Naja, der 1. Tag war eigentlich Pattricks Day. Ich finde ich sollte mal abwarten bis er direkt darüber berichten kann.
(Ich habs ja schließlich auch nur aus 2. Hand... Kann es sicher besser beschreiben... am Hotelriff jedenfalls an dem Tag viel, sehr viel Wind..)

1. Ausfahrt mit der Caroll Donnerstags super! Hatte echt meinen Spass.
2.: Freitags hatte ich was für ein paar Groschen vom Hotel gebucht. Auch gut, aber eigentlich waren außer mir alle Mitfahrere entäuscht...
   Handleinen und so...  (Nur um es zu erwähnen. Tjo, ich hatte mein eigenes Angelzeugs auch wieder mit war aber wegen der Sonne schon nicht mehr so ganz bei der Sache... Irgendjemand vom Boot hat mich zum Reiseleiter ernannt weil ich am besten englisch konnte. War mir gar nicht recht aber egL

3: Noch ein Tag mit Ali und seinem Vater auf der Princess. Wetter, Köder und alle Bedingungen sollten eigentlich optimal sein.
    Ali hatte seinen freien Tag und war total optimistisch. Wir fischten in größerer Tiefe so um 65 -70 mtr.
   Leider nur sehr mässig erfolgreich. Immerhin ein kleinerer GT.... ---> Hotelküche, sehr sehr lecker weil ganz frisch so nach 16:30 gefangen.
   Im Vergleich zu Donnerstag sah der Tag jedoche eher total abgeschneidert aus.
4. Ich bereue nix. Alles war auf seine Art eine Art Erfahrung.
5. Es war sehr entspannt auf der Caroll. Ich habe das wirklich sehr genossen.
   Auch wenn man nicht die gleiche Sprache spricht und nur rudimentär englisch. Ein paar begleitende Gesten genügen, manchmal auch nur die Augen:


Mdeer schrieb:


> wir sind 2019 von Flughafen Hurghada zum Hotel gefahren, waren glaub ich 22? km oder sowas. Mit UBER. 6€ für 2 Personen.


Das war glaub deutlich zu teuer. Ich hab 60 für hin und zurück als Einzelperson bezahlt für 75 KM einfach. (Einzelperson = Gesamtkosten. Also teilbar bei mehreren Personen.)
Das lief übers Hotel. Wenn ein Auto in den Hafen in Hrughada einfährt kostet es anscheinend 50 Pfund extra (5E).
Das war bissl undurchsichtig. Einfahrt in den Hafen ist im Prinzip auch unnötig wenn man am Gate abgeholt wird- (Moped.)

Ich glaub der 1. Taxifahrer wollte nur extra money raushauen.

Der 2. Taxifahrer war wesentlich relaxter und nicht so nervig auf extra Trinkgeld fixiert. (Dieses Taxi lief auch wieder über Hotel und Chill Tours.
Chill Tours kann man einigermaßen empfhelen wenn man möglichst mit Mody verhandelt. Mody spricht sehr gut deutsch.
Mit seinem jüngeren Bruder geht nur englisch und er verstand vieles falsch.
Aber er hat den 1. Taxifahrere anscheinend gut zurecht gestutzt  Schade, das ich die Sprache nicht verstehe, jedoch bekommt man manches ja auch intuitiv mit.

Was ich jetzt gar nicht probiert hab: theorethisch gibts auch Kontakte zu Taxifahrern die wieder in Kontakt zu Fischerbooten stehen.
Das lief über FB-Gruppen. Ein Taxifahrer, der überhaupt nicht aufdringlich war sondern mir sogar


----------



## Frankenstone (23. November 2022)

die Waly empfohlen hat fand ich auch ganz interessant. Ist irgendwie ein Admin bei dieser FB-Gruppe:
https://www.facebook.com/search/top?q=reef-hunters.com

Um das Thema Taxis abzuschließen: Also ich wollte zuerst tatsächlich auf eigene Faust das auf die günstigere Art machen.
Sprich für 800 Pfund statt 60 €. Das scheiterte aber alleine schon mal daran das man im Hotel Sim Karten verkauft kriegt wo man nur mit Whattsapp telefonieren kann und das Guthaben plötzlich alle ist.
Und nach dem Ärger im Hafen war ich eigentlich ganz froh das nicht mit diesem Schlitzohr von Taxifahrer selbst ausdiskuttieren zu müssen.
In Pseudoenglisch...
Naja, die Taxis haben ganz gut was von meinen Fischen bekommen. Auf den Bildern sind eh nicht alle, wir hatten paar mehr. Igelfische, Muränen.

Dieses Boot Donnerstags und Samstags war in Hurghada. Beim schleppen war dort immer ein bissl das Problem mit viel Kraut im Wasser.
Hatte ich auch einmal nicht mit bekommen das etwas Kraut am Haken war. Muss man wohl öfter kontrollieren wenn man es nicht ständig im Blick hat.

Freitags war ich mit Chill Tours übers Hotel von Safaga aus draussen. Dort gabs eigentlich keine Probleme mit Kraut.
Dafür aber Surfer die die Schnüre kreuzten. Einen hats auch gerissen, der hat Schweineglück mit den Haken gehabt.
(Meiner Rute (200-600gr.) hats nix gemacht, natürlich weiss ich nicht genau was mit meiner Schnur ist. Muss ich bei Gelegenheit mal checken.)
Diese Hoteltour war einerseits zwar eher ne Grundangel und Handleinen Tour. (Die hatten nur so ein paar billige Caperlan angeln an Bord.)
Andererseits wurden jedoch mit billigeren Calamari wesentlich mehr verschiedene Fischarten gefangen. Auf Sardinenbeiköder wurde verzichtet.
Ich hatte noch 3 deutsche Mitfahrer, die hatten alle mindestens Ostseeerfahrung und auf dieses Grundangeln keine Lust. Jedoch hatte keiner von ihnen eine eigene Angel dabei..! Eher so nach dem Motto: ist nicht so teuer, schauen wir mal ob sich das lohnen würde... Ein Tag aufm Boot ist ja auch mal ganz schön usw...

Also haben wir nach der Mittagspause noch ein bissl geschleppt am Riff von dieser Utopia Insel.
Die Crew fing auf so einen Billigwobbler von Lidl oder Norma Aktionsware eine passable Makrele. Ein Aussteiger davor noch.
Ich hatte nen rot/weissen Rappala Medium (Magnum war ausverkauft.) laufen. Hatte manchmal den Eindruck ich hätte paar "Anfasser" wenn der Fisch kurz vor dem Schwanzdrilling beisst.
Einer von den 3 Mitfahrern hatte bis dahin noch gar nix gefangen, also wollte ich ihm grosherzig meine andere Rute (50-100gr) mit Rasselwobbler im Sardinendekor geben. Nur das Fluorovorfach sollte er sich selbst binden, weil ich beschäftigt war.
Was macht der Mann? Er legt die Spule mit dem Fluo beim anbinden einfach auf Deck ohne sie mit dem Fuss zu fixieren.
Die nächste Welle macht ihren Job und die Spule liegt jetzt im Meer. Da hätte ich platzen können.
Etwas Fluo konnte ich aus dem entstandenen Knoten aber noch retten und hatte klugerweise eine Klopapierrollenhülse mit Zahnstocherstopper zum aufwickeln dabei.

(Leider halt nur eine. Hatte den Roomboy um weitere Klopapierhülsen gebeten und ihm auch gezeigt wie ich mit nem Zahnstocher meine Wobblersysteme befestige. Aber er hats wohl nicht kapiert das das kein Scherz ist... Vermutlich hat ihn in seinen Leben auch noch nie jemand nen Wobbler n ner Klopapierhülse gezeigt...)

Die Makrele und die ganzen Fische von dieser Hoteltour habe ich nicht fotografiert, weil sie gleich anfangs zu unappetitlich gelagert wurden.
Von uns wollte die Fische auch niemand. Die Makrele war aber anscheinend recht kapital. Kenne mich mit Makrelen nicht so aus, gibt wohl auch verschiedene Sorten im roten Meer. Ca. 50 cm.
Unter anderem Sharonfische hatten wir beim Grundangeln noch und 2 giftige Sorten oder mit Stacheln, das wurde aber von der Crew gefangen.


----------



## Frankenstone (23. November 2022)

Frankenstone schrieb:


> die Waly empfohlen hat fand ich auch ganz interessant. Ist irgendwie ein Admin bei dieser FB-Gruppe:
> https://www.facebook.com/search/top?q=reef-hunters.com
> 
> Um das Thema Taxis abzuschließen: Also ich wollte zuerst tatsächlich auf eigene Faust das auf die günstigere Art machen.
> ...


----------



## Frankenstone (23. November 2022)

Der Seeadler. Manchmal direkt überm Balkon, manchmal direkt überm Strandschirm-
Und manchmal hat er nen Fisch. Täglich zu sehen, immer dann wenn die Kamera nicht bereit ist...


----------



## Krallblei (24. November 2022)

Das sind wunderschöne Vogel und das Wappentier Ägyptens. 

Danke für den kleinen Bericht


----------



## Frankenstone (24. November 2022)

Ach so, es ist ein Fischadler und kein Seeadler. Bis vor kurzem wären es noch 3 gewesen. Einer aus der Hotelgruppe hat auch 2 gleichzeitig nebeneinander auf einem Bild. Ich habe aber nie mehr als einen gleichzeitig gesehen obwohl man fast die Uhr danach stellen konnte.


----------



## Krallblei (24. November 2022)

Im Süden gibt es viele. Im Sinai auch. Allerdings haben die sich da auf Katzen und Hundebabys spezialisiert


----------



## Patapat (12. Dezember 2022)

Frankenstone schrieb:


> Mit solchen Bildern kann ich leider nicht aufwarten, aber ich spiele ja auch bestenfalls nur in der Einsteigerliga. Macht trotzdem viel Spass...!
> 
> Bin gerade wieder zurück. Leider ist während des Urlaubs Kontakt zu Pattrick abgebrochen. Auch der Käptn hatte keinen Kontakt mehr zu ihm.
> Weiss der Geier, Handy ins Wasser geflogen oder so was?
> ...


Nach meiner letzten Sprachnachricht kam leider keine Antwort mehr durch. Hast du die noch bekommen, dass aufgrund des Wetters eigentlich nicht fischbar ist? Aber du bist ja trotzdem raus wie ich eben sah. 
Der Wind war leider jeden Tag sehr extrem, von 16 Tagen hatten wir insgesamt drei Windfreie Tage nur 

Mit den Taxis und Transfer hatten wir lustigerweise gar keine Probleme. Nur in Kairo und Luxor wollte man uns gefühlt den ganzen Tag über das Ohr hauen. Hab ich aus Marokko  nicht so in Erinnerung gehabt, aber vielleicht hat sich die Lage wegen Corona auch verschärfte. Weil am Ende zählt auf der ganzen Welt nur eins: Money Money Money...


----------



## Frankenstone (12. Dezember 2022)

Ja, dess war schwierig. :-( Bzw. unmöglich. Es war dann z. Teil soviel Sand in der Luft das man die Berge nicht mehr sehen konnte und auch die 2 Funktürme kaum noch sichtbar waren.
Irgendwann, ziemlich genau im entscheidenden Moment kamen dann keine Nachrichten mehr durch.
Wobei ich Deine letzte Sprachnachnicht zunächst sogar falsch verstanden hab.

Wegen dem Wind hat sich dann am Schluss auch rausgestellt das ich noch das falsche Boot gewählt hatte. (für mich als Anfänger aber genau das richtige Boot...!)
Eigentlich schreit das nach Wiederholung, dann bring ich auch besseres Equipment mit und hab auch grad mal nen Cousin aus USA dafür angeschrieben.

Ja klar, ich beide Sorten Leute dort kennengelernt, die, die nur 3 Worte englisch vorzugeben können (Money, money yes und No...)
Aber ich hab auch gute Leute dort kennen gelernt... ! Die ticken anders. Es gibt sie. Einen Kontakt von Hurghada aus wo wo bissl teurer ist sind, aber nicht getestet:
https://www.facebook.com/ReefHunters
http://angeln-im-roten-meer.de/ Taxiservice möglich.

Ansonsten natürlich all die Tipps, die wir schon hier im Board hatten...! Und dafür natürlich auch nochmal vielen Dank an alle!  
LG, Frank


----------

